

Why not have a service that makes it easier to understand obscure sites in seconds? - amichail

Sometimes the creator of a service isn't very good at explaining it in terms that visitors can understand in seconds.<p>So why not provide a service that can be used as a backup?  A user who doesn't immediately understand a site can enter its url into this service to receive multiple short explanations as to why he/she might want to use this site.<p>It's essentially crowdsourcing the site intro.
======
qhoxie
It may not be exactly what you are after, but check out <http://aboutus.org>

In short, it's a wiki that houses information about domains and what their
purposes/uses are.

~~~
bjclark
Is this an objective recommendation or do you have some stake in the company?

------
timf
That's an interesting idea. What decides on the best answers to return,
community votes? What incentive do people have to submit summaries? Could
dmoz.org be leveraged or used instead for the same effect?

~~~
amichail
I think I have a way to get people to vote on site intros.

The idea is to split the intro into two parts, say "why" and "how".

The user would be shown only one part. Say the user starts with "why".

At this point the user can indicate that he/she understands why and now wants
to see how. This upvotes the intro.

The user could indicate that the why is not clear and he/she wants to see
another why. This downvotes the intro.

Once the user sees the how, he/she may indicate that the how is unclear and
he/she wants to see another how. This downvotes the intro by 2 (because it was
upvoted earlier).

